# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bas Rutten in GTA IV

## Voice of Reason

:AaGreen22:  

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJlqtj5YYLo*

----------


## jonny101

lol thats well good hahaha

----------


## Bastard Samurai

Damn, I laughed out loud here at work 3 times! "...**** you bartender!" then straight to the bubble bath. Hilarious!

----------

